# I might sell this great middle weight bike



## oquinn (Aug 28, 2012)

It has the tank,the rare brown stitched seat,s-7 rims with good tires I would want around $300.00 for this bike!


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 30, 2012)

What's the serial number?


----------



## oquinn (Aug 31, 2012)

*serial*

f22173 something!


----------

